# Sails and Dolphins yesterday



## badwick (Nov 17, 2008)

This is my first report. I started fishing the P'cola peir this year. In college we fished Navarre. Anyway, yesterday around 10 in the morning I saw two of the coolest things I have ever seen. First 5 sailfish swam within Red Rider BB Gun range of the SW corner. It was awesome to see that big sail raise up when baits hit the water. Unfortuantly no hooked up that time. I had the pleasure of meeting Roddy yesterday and he said he had actually hooked up on a couple sails. It has been a great experience learning from guys like Roddy and Frank. Speaking of Frank, the second coolest thing was watching 3 dolphins, a bull and 2 cows, chasing bait. This was improved when all 3 doplhins were hooked up and 2 were put on the deck. Frank had the bull and Roddy and another guy I did not meet had the cows. What an awesome way to spend several hours and $7.50.

chad hunsucker


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, and welcome to the forum. I have seen a few dolphins hit the pier, and some blackfins, but I am yet to put an eyeball on a sailfish, pretty cool sight, I bet.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report chad :letsparty

That's what's great about pier fishing. 

The people and you NEVER know what will swim by next ...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

is that the whale we saw a few years ago?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

sweet, cant wait to get out there


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

great report newbie!:bowdown


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet report bro


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats awesome. Thanks for the report and welcome to the forum. If I have some time Im gonna hit it tomorrow morning bangheadstill waiting to get the boat back:banghead)


----------

